# Toro 826 impeller bushing vs bearing



## Prometheus (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello from sunny Ohio!

After years if using a single stage QA36A on my cub cadets I'm using my first walk behind. I just purchased a 1987 Toro 826 (solid and complete) as a back up. I noticed a vibration near the chute and found the rear of the impeller shaft has some play in it. After looking at all the materials I can find about replacing the bearing on the impeller it looks like it used to use a spherical bushing but the part has now been changed to a ball bearing with collar, Toro p/n 251-224. 

My question is will this bearing work with no issues and will it fit in the existing flanges from the spherical bushing. This looks like a fairly common bearing; it cross references with an Oregon 45-048 bearing.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

i do not know why toro decided to use that bushing instead of keeping the bearing set up. Is that bearing new from toro. Because if it is off some thing else it might not be a good idea to use it. New bearing is about 40.00. So if is not a toro bearing, spend the cash to get the right stuff. You will just about have to take the whole snow blower apart to put it in. You do not want to have to do it twice. I know from doing that job. If you have questions on or about it. Let me know.. Aloha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Powershift. I'm going to the Toro dealer tomorrow. I'll pick up their bearing. The online videos show how to install a bushing but the part breakdown now shows a bearing. I'd prefer a bearing anyhow. One with a grease zerk would be even better. It's always easier to replace grease than to replace parts. It doesn't look too daunting but you're right, I don't want to do it twice.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it is a sealed bearing. those are set screws you see. not grease fittings. make sure the races are right 4 that bearing to.


----------

